# World Wide Marijuana March



## Old Toby (May 2, 2007)

Hi all. 
*                        Cannabis Legalisation Ireland                    *


 WORLD WIDE MARIJUANA MARCH Our main aim is to educate people about the many, many uses of the cannabis plant& the risks involved in it's misuse. To highlight the issue& draw attention to some very important imformation, we plan to stage a protest march on Sunday May 6th in Dublin to coincide with the Global Marijuana Marches taking place in over 190 cities! 

















*First ever Irish Anti-Prohibition of Cannabis March*

On the 6th Of May 2007, Ireland will have its first ever End the Proihibition of Cannabis March! This issue has been brushed under the carpets by the politicians for long enough--Cannabis smokers are people-not criminals!

Assemble 2pm at the Garden of Remembrance-bring colour, good cheer and friends!​



      For too long now, ordinary hard working people have been treated like criminals because of their choice to smoke cannabis.

This march will be the first form of official protest against cannabis prohibition in Irish history. We encourage everyone to come along and voice your opposition to our failed and hypocritical cannabis laws. 

These outdated laws have turned many decent people into criminals in the eyes of the "justice system" and yet the prohibiton has not succeeded in stopping people enjoying responsibly the joys marijuana can bring.

In addition to this--

Limiting the use of the cannabis intrudes on personal freedom. Keeping Cannabis prohibited often traps young people in a flawed system that brings them into interaction with criminals and as a result harder drugs-Cannabis is NOT the gateway, prohibition is!

Like alcohol, or cigarettes,or even coffee, marijuana is one of life's little pleasures for some people.,and it is a part of nature,since when was it o.k to make nature illegal?? There are medical benefits such as the those for cancer patients and sufferers of arthritis, glaucoma, cystic fibrosis and many other illnesses.

The law is totally inconsistent and disproportional in its effect- alcohol causes 1000s of deaths per year, milions of euro in health costs and innumerable problems in people's lives-but it is both legal and encouraged!

And on a very basic level,imiting the use of the cannabis intrudes on people's personal freedom of choice on how to conduct their lives.

There is much more information on the march and its mission on ccpr-ireland.bebo.com

 Participate in the End Prohibition March on the 6th of May!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2007)

Hmmm.  I wonder if anyone's marching here in my hometown...


----------



## Old Toby (May 2, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  I wonder if anyone's marching here in my hometown...
> Heres a link for all the info on when and were around the world! http://www.cannabisculture.com/march
> 
> I'd say theres loads more info if you googled it!


----------



## Old Toby (May 2, 2007)

Heres another link aswell http://www.globalmarijuanamarch.com/


----------



## Bubba Bear (May 2, 2007)

this is what I am talking about........everyone should get involved with something like this........there are lots of cities in the U.S.A particapating......find one close to you and attend.......dont forget the smoke in on July 4th either.......

http://www.myspace.com/4thofjulysmokein

http://www.smoke-in.org/

get envolved folks this is the only way to legalize it


----------



## Bubba Bear (May 2, 2007)

38th Annual Smoke-In Wednesday, July 4th, 2007 Washington, D.C. Rally "High Noon"- Farragut Square**New Location** Parade 3:00PM Farragut Square to 23 & Constitution Avenue NW Concert 2:00PM-9:00PM 23rd & Constitution Avenue NW 9PM Fireworks plus Activist Speakers from all around the World! www.smoke-in.org or 202-251-4492 The Rally, March and Concert to End Marijuana Prohibition (A.K.A. the Fourth of July Smoke-In) is now celebrating its 37th Anniversary in the nation's capital! The purpose of this event is to protest marijuana prohibition by exercising our constitutional rights: our right to petition the government for redress of grievances, our right to peaceful assembly, our right of free speech and our right of a free press. The Rally starts at "High Noon" in Farrugut Square. Activists from the front line of the War on Drugs comment on the progress of ending marijuana prohibition. The March Walk the Peace Mile. At 3pm we march from Farragut Square to the concert site near the Lincoln Memorial. The Concert begins at 2pm near Constitution Avenue NW. Musical performers and activist speakers will present a colorful message relating to our cause. True Freedom! Free Marc Emery!!!!


What to do if You're Arrested

Some people are confuse about the purpose of this demonstration. We want to tell you NOW that if you decide to smoke marijuana at the rally, you will be breaking the law, and you might be arrested. There is no permit to consume marijuana; no such thing exists.

If you are arrested, go peacefully. Resisting arrest may get you hurt. 
If you are arrested, shout your name clearly so that rally organizers can keep track of you while in custody.
If you are arrested, do not panic. The rally and concert are held in the jurisdiction of the U.S. Park Police. You might be released in a couple of hours from their substation.
Depending on your charge and where you live, you could be transferred to the D.C. Metropolitan Police Department and sent to the central cell block for holding until Monday morning, and finally brought to a pre-arraignment hearing held at the D.C. Superior Courthouse, 500 Indiana Avenue, N.W. (202) 879-1010. If this is your first offense for possession of marijuana in the District, you will probably be released. Typically, people carrying weapons or large quantities of contraband are held longer. If you had thoughts of bringing these things to our demonstration, do not try it.

Minors! If you are arrested, you will only be released to the custody of your parent or guardian,
People who smoke marijuana should not do so near the edge of the crowd. Do not leave the area carrying contraband. Remember, the police will have the events under surveillance. People may be subject to searches. This is how most people get arrested.

If you are watching someone get arrested, it's okay to chant, "Let them go!" or take pictures. But, do not interfere with the police because you will get hurt or arrested.

Everyone should think about these facts before he or she chooses to break any laws or act in an irresponsible manner at our demonstration.

We are not suggesting that anyone break the law. We are, however, cognizant of the fact that some people may choose to do so. Those who do should be apprised of the risks they face. We who feel marijuana use should not be a crime organize these protests and do other work to promote legalization through legal and peaceful means. Until that time, when marijuana consumption is legal, however, be careful out there.

HOME


----------



## Old Toby (May 3, 2007)

Totaly agree BubbaBear, were ever you are taking part in a march dont do anything stupid like get arrested, its supposed to be peaceful demonstration


----------



## JasonfromMusicDish (May 3, 2007)

If any of you go, be sure to check this guy out!!

Cevin Soling To Be Featured Speaker At 2007 Global Marijuana March In Washington, DC on May 5.

The leader of the love kills theory Cevin Soling will be speaking to the attendees of the May 5, 2007 Global Marijuana March in Washington, DC. Cevin will be speaking during 4 PM hour. The march begins at noon with a short rally at Adams Morgan and Connecticut Ave. The group will start marching north on the sidewalk of Connecticut Avenue, through Adams Morgan, and then West on Euclid Street to the entrance of Meridian Hill Park (Malcolm X Park) at Euclid and 16th Street NW. 

At 2 PM, the march will end, and there will be speakers and performers including Rosetta Stoned, Ras Lidj & DEEP, the Rez Band, DJ Charlie Rave, Eat it Raw, and Eric Sommer. 

In addition to the album, HAPPY SUICIDE JIM, Cevin Soling's created a film, THE WAR ON THE WAR ON DRUGS which is available as a DVD with Disinformation Ltd. The film is a satire and focuses is the waste of money and energy the United States government has spent on programs like a Partnership for a Drug-Free America.

In production is THE WAR ON KIDS and JOHN FRUM: HE WILL COME about his experiences as a cargo cult Messiah for the people on the island of Tanna in the South Pacific. In all, he has made half a dozen films, including executive producing the independent feature, RELAX, IT'S JUST SEX, starring Jennifer Tilly, Lori Petty and Cynda Williams, which premiered at the Sundance Film Festival and was seen on HBO and Showtime. Cevin also has a record label called XEMU records, which recorded and released the compilation album, WHEN PIGS FLY; that included the late Don Ho singing "Shock the Monkey."  

The love kills theory's new album, HAPPY SUICIDE JIM is in its second week of Triple AAA radio promotion is being heard on 13 American radio stations from Connecticut to Alaska, Minnesota to Louisiana.

The Global Marijuana March (GMM) is an annual rally held at different locations across the planet on the first Saturday of May.   Over 400 different cities worldwide have participated since 1999. There are local names for the event, including World Cannabis Day, Cannabis Liberation Day, Global Space Odyssey, and Ganja Day.

The Global Marijuana March is a celebration of the business of embracing cannabis culture as a personal lifestyle choice. Participants unite to discuss, promote, entertain and educate both consumers and non-consumers alike.

One of the main organizers since 1999 is Dana Beal and his website Cures-Not-Wars.org.

www.musicdish.net/tlkt


----------



## Bubba Bear (May 3, 2007)

I wish I could go on the march tommorrow or this weekend...but work keeps me away...but I will make up for it on Juy 4th at the "Smoke In"...back in the 70's they use to have some pretty cool bands at the concert...Beach Boys would be there just about every year.....I know...the beach boys...but they were popular back then.......


----------

